# Cats back to UK



## fairyfae (Jan 13, 2008)

Help! I need to take my 2 cats back to the UK and to my horror have just found out the procedure is not the same as when we brought them out with us 6 years ago. Then, they were vaccinated against rabies and allowed to travel immediately but now to re-enter the UK they must wait in quarantine for 6 months (we decided not to continue to vaccinate while here as they never left the balcony of the flat). Does anybody know how much quarantine costs, if they can be left in a cattery here for 6 months and would that be the cheaper option - the children are distraught and it's all my fault


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

fairyfae said:


> Help! I need to take my 2 cats back to the UK and to my horror have just found out the procedure is not the same as when we brought them out with us 6 years ago. Then, they were vaccinated against rabies and allowed to travel immediately but now to re-enter the UK they must wait in quarantine for 6 months (we decided not to continue to vaccinate while here as they never left the balcony of the flat). Does anybody know how much quarantine costs, if they can be left in a cattery here for 6 months and would that be the cheaper option - the children are distraught and it's all my fault


Have you tried your (or any of your contact's) friendly vet?

Perhaps the catch up jab and a couple of pre-dated stamps on the pet passport?!

After all, if the vet knows them well, it's only a little white lie for those that don't know the animals!

Good luck.

Xose


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

fairyfae said:


> Help! I need to take my 2 cats back to the UK and to my horror have just found out the procedure is not the same as when we brought them out with us 6 years ago. Then, they were vaccinated against rabies and allowed to travel immediately but now to re-enter the UK they must wait in quarantine for 6 months (we decided not to continue to vaccinate while here as they never left the balcony of the flat). Does anybody know how much quarantine costs, if they can be left in a cattery here for 6 months and would that be the cheaper option - the children are distraught and it's all my fault


Oh how awful for you. I dont know the costs of quarantine in the UK but Im sure DEFRA will have some information on this. We brought our 2 siamese over from the UK 5 years ago but have kept up with their annual rabies etc even though they are house cats and dont go out at all ... we did this because we knew it could cause problems if we needed to leave Spain for anywhere else. I would call some of the catteries here in Spain because I know people who have left their pets for months at a time when they have been travelling etc - but unfortuntately our own cattery that we use wont take any cats unless they are upto date with rabies etc anyway ..... nto sure if its a requirement. I know some catteries we visited were adamant that without all the correct paperwork they werent allowed to accept the animals - because if they are caught they can be shut down....but there must be something out there that will help !

Sorry - wish I could be of more help ... good luck !!


----------



## fairyfae (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. I never thought about going down the 'little white lie' route but this is Spain after all.... I wonder if I got in touch with an animal rescue centre they would be able to advise on 'compliant' vets who would update their passports? We really don't want to have to rehome them or worse still hand them over to a shelter. Are there any local to AeG or surrounding areas I could contact? :confused2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

fairyfae said:


> Thank you for your replies. I never thought about going down the 'little white lie' route but this is Spain after all.... I wonder if I got in touch with an animal rescue centre they would be able to advise on 'compliant' vets who would update their passports? We really don't want to have to rehome them or worse still hand them over to a shelter. Are there any local to AeG or surrounding areas I could contact? :confused2:


Im assuming you mean Alhaurin el Grande ? if so the only two I know wouldnt take cats without all injections and paperwork - one if Laguna Cattery and the other is Dog World I think........as for vets in that area I cant remember we left Coin a couple of years ago and have been down on the coast since then - but I have to say Id be reluctant to ask any vet I know for them to "tamper" with the passports! but you never know ... sorry Im not much help
Sue


----------

